# Bear draw results!!



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got my bear draw results email and sadly I was unsuccessful. But with only 4 points for the Bookcliffs area I was sort of expecting that. Any of you guys successful in the draw?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

to my surprise, i drew Nebo spring with 5 points. i figured i was still 3ish years away from a tag! now i have a delima. i also drew a turkey tag that runs during the same time as the bear hunt. add school and a possible new job on top of that, i dont know if i'll have alot of time to get everything done that needs to be done :| i have several guys who have dogs and are willing to run them for me. thinking of turning 1 tag back in..... advice on which one it should be?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Uhh, turn the turkey tag back in.


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

Spring Book Cliffs Roadless - 10 pnts. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!! 3 points!

7019, , , , Bear SUCCESSFUL for hunt 7019 Wasatch Mtns, West
OOO°)OO *-band-* -/|\- -~|- *()*


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats to the lucky ones that drew. UNsuc for me but I drew the summer pursuit on SJ that's always a good time.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I applied for Wasatch West with 4 points. I got nothin'. I wish they would draw archery and rifle tags separately. 

By the way Shaun, I agree with Tree--turn in that turkey tag if one has to go.


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

Ya I drew another $10.00 out of my checking account. Thats the story of my draw results oh well at least I'm consistent


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I drew the WASATCH MNTS CURRENT CREEK/AVANTAQUIN (FALL) with only 2 points. However, someone clue me in...I thought it was any legal weapon and I didn't recall selecting a weapon when I put in. Some friends were telling me that it was either archery or rifle. I've combed the proc and only see the two seasons for the ANY WEAPON....what am I missing here?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> I drew the WASATCH MNTS CURRENT CREEK/AVANTAQUIN (FALL) with only 2 points. However, someone clue me in...I thought it was any legal weapon and I didn't recall selecting a weapon when I put in. Some friends were telling me that it was either archery or rifle. I've combed the proc and only see the two seasons for the ANY WEAPON....what am I missing here?


This is all about whether you plan to hunt off a bait station or not. As you know, hunting off a bait in Utah is archery only.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Bowdacious said:


> I drew the WASATCH MNTS CURRENT CREEK/AVANTAQUIN (FALL) with only 2 points. However, someone clue me in...I thought it was any legal weapon and I didn't recall selecting a weapon when I put in. Some friends were telling me that it was either archery or rifle. I've combed the proc and only see the two seasons for the ANY WEAPON....what am I missing here?


at the top (or bottom, i cant remember which it is) of the page where you select your hunt area choices when you apply, it has a little thing where you can click if you want it to be an archery tag, which willow allow baiting. if you leave it blank, it becomes an any weapon tag. if you want an archery tag, go to the division and tell them you want an archery permit and they can change it for you for $10


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Drew the Wasatch West - Archery. 5 Points. I also have a turkey tag with my son.
$hits hittin the dirt this year, I'm not turning nothing back in


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > I drew the WASATCH MNTS CURRENT CREEK/AVANTAQUIN (FALL) with only 2 points. However, someone clue me in...I thought it was any legal weapon and I didn't recall selecting a weapon when I put in. Some friends were telling me that it was either archery or rifle. I've combed the proc and only see the two seasons for the ANY WEAPON....what am I missing here?
> ...


So, doesn't Any Legal Weapon mean that I can hunt with a bow? Or does the Archery specifically mean I can bait? What if I don't want to bait but want to sit in a tree stand with my bow...and hunt with a rifle in Nov? Can I still hunt the two different dates with Any legal Weapon? I thought I understood pretty well....now I'm just confused!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

An archery tag allows you to use bait. A any weapon tag does not.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> to my surprise, i drew Nebo spring with 5 points. i figured i was still 3ish years away from a tag! now i have a delima. i also drew a turkey tag that runs during the same time as the bear hunt. add school and a possible new job on top of that, i dont know if i'll have alot of time to get everything done that needs to be done :| i have several guys who have dogs and are willing to run them for me. thinking of turning 1 tag back in..... advice on which one it should be?


Turn in the turkey tag.


----------

